
Do Most Entrepreneurs Drink Hard to Cope WithStress or Was It Just Me? - jrwit
https://medium.com/better-humans/me-and-frank-sinatra-disagree-on-this-now-65fe686969e5#.fd6tp7fr6
======
humbleMouse
I consider myself an entrepreneur and I drink a lot to deal with stress. It's
either - go to the gym and be healthy, or drink. Luckily I go to the gym
enough to offset weight gain and the like, but I drink a lot....

------
brudgers
Title: Me and Frank Sinatra Disagree on This Now

